# bolt action mossberg



## Colonel Sanders

A few years ago my grandmother gave me and my brother a bolt action 20ga. mossberg to share we have not hunted with it yet but seems like a good gun but it has an improvd cylinder on it now and i was wondering if anyone knows where to get chokes and a wrench for it? thanks for the help


----------



## Remington 7400

if it is threaded by Mossberg, any 20 guage Mossberg, winchester, or weatherby choke will work. Check cabelas.


----------



## Gohon

WalMart carries them.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

it is an external choke i did find 1 site but they wanted $25 a choke


----------



## Gohon

Colonel Sanders said:


> it is an external choke i did find 1 site but they wanted $25 a choke


Now I don't know what your looking for. Your gun either has screw in choke tubes or it doesn't. Which one is it........... Now that I think about it most of those bolt Mossberg shotguns I saw came with a Polly-Choke.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

the choke screws on to the outside barrel the site I found was www.havlinsales.com


----------



## Gohon

That's a C-Lect choke, same as the Polly choke. You don't change them, instead you change the choke setting by twisting the choke head. Probable the reason you think you have a imp-cyl is because that is where it is set. Twist the choke in either direction and it will travel in or out and you can see the different markings from cyl to full.


----------



## Invector

Just remember that there is a short and a long choke that moss makes. Though I do not think that an old moss would have the accu choke compatable.


----------



## Gohon

Mossberg made several different models of the bolt action shotgun. One being the model 395 which normally came with a full choke barrel. Another being the model 190 which had the C-Lect choke system. Last one they produced was the model 695 which came with a rifled barrel and open sights for deer hunting. All models are discontinued now and none that I'm aware of ever came with screw in chokes, though I have see some that were fitted with a screw in accu-choke system by a gun smith.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Thanks alot guys I guess I need to get the wrench thanks again :jammin:


----------



## Springer

The 16ga that my dad has has the screw on chokes which screw onto the outside of the barrel. These are not the poly choke which you just twist to adjust. He has three different chokes f/m/ic for his gun.

I would think it would be difficult to find these chokes so I would check E-gun parts and Ebay.

Good luck.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I have a model 185D dont know if that helps and on the choke it has a checkered spot a smooth spot that says mossberg 20 IC a larger checkered spot with a hole another smooth spot a checkered spot and a smooth spot is that what a C-Lect choke looks like


----------



## Gohon

This is a Mossberg C-Let choke[/img]


----------



## Colonel Sanders

mine looks a little different at the end it looks tapered I will try to post a pic


----------



## Colonel Sanders

[siteimg]3907[/siteimg]


----------



## Colonel Sanders

What types of shells can this gun shoot? like just field loads or what


----------



## Remington 7400

Never seen a poly choke that looked like that before.

Gohon, any thoughts?


----------



## Gohon

Remington 7400 said:


> Never seen a poly choke that looked like that before. Gohon, any thoughts?


Well it could be a old Polly Choke or C-Lect choke. Can't see any markings on it because of the shadow. Can't see the front bead either. That hole kind of looks oblong as if a spanner wrench has been used or is required to adjust or remove it. Could also be a off brand copy of the adjustable chokes ........ just don't know.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

above the hole it says Mossberg 20 IC


----------



## Gohon

Try giving Mossberg a call (800) 363-3555, ask to speak to a tech rep and describe what you have to them.


----------



## 94silverado

Ok i will chime in just so nobody thinks he's got a crazy never heard of before gun i have the same thing in a .410 Gauge New Haven Model 283 made by Mossberg and Sons. My choke looks identical to that it has (mossberg410F) on it.[/img]


----------



## Gohon

94silverado said:


> Ok i will chime in just so nobody thinks he's got a crazy never heard of before gun i have the same thing in a .410 Gauge New Haven Model 283 made by Mossberg and Sons. My choke looks identical to that it has (mossberg410F) on it.[/img]


Ok, so what kind of choke is it? Fixed, adjustible, screw on or what????


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I think it is a screw on because the guy that sold my grandma the gun gave her a card that he wrote on and said you might want to get modified or full choke for hunting and drew a picture of the choke wrench.


----------



## 94silverado

It is a screw on choke you take it off and it looks like any other shotgun only with threads on the outside so you just screw off the one and add another choke you have. Just like any other shotgun only on the outside of the barrel.


----------



## Gohon

That's interesting, don't recall ever seeing a screw on choke like that. That does explain the small hole for use of a spanner wrench for removal. Must be pre 1975 as that is when Mossberg brought out the C-Lect choke if I recall correctly. Might want to measure the choke as in my experience older fixed choke shotguns are a little tighter on the choke constriction than the one made today. Might discover the IC choke you have now is closer to a modified choke of today.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Back in the early 1960's the Italian's sold a shotgun in the USA called a Breeda, not Beretta! It was a semi auto and came in a variety of models. Some had fixed chokes with no choke tubes while others came with choke tubes, all threaded on the outside of the barrel not the inside like today. There choke tubes looked alot more sleek than the photo above but the idea was the same.

That photo sure looks like some variation of the old Polly Choke design rather than a choke tube on the outside of the muzzle.

Bob A.


----------



## pennsyltucky

thats the fixed choke version of the c-lect. if u find a c-lect poly choke, it will go on in place of that one. they have the muzzle brake ports below the armature. they were a sweet design, cuz u could just leave em off and shoot slugs, or screw it back on and shoot shot.

its an old gun. probably 50's. maybe 60's. but alot of the later 185's chambered 3" shells. (maybe all)

the 185 was a 20ga and the 190 was the 16ga

when u load the shells in the mag, make sure the top one is sitting with the brass head (the lip that the extractor grabs onto) ahead of the brass head on the bottom one or it will give u fits.

BTW, does anyone have any idea what one is worth?


----------

